# Sonata for Cello and Piano in e-minor



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Here I present my Cello Sonata (originally written for Violin and piano) in 3 movements which all are based on the same motiv e-b'-a'-c'-b':

www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-1.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-1.pdf

www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-2.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-2.pdf

www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-3.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/cello-sonata-3.pdf

I hope you'l enjoy it as I do ...
Gerd


----------

